
Life advice from Harvard Business School's Class of 1963 (2013) - michalu
http://hbs1963.com
======
michalu
I found this (among many others) particularly good, by a gentleman called Jose
M. Faustino:

I switched fields twice in my academic career — I believed the entire
experience was part of growing up. The lesson here for young people: Do not
hesitate to switch interests, majors, or fields of concentration. Find your
preference or your passion, then focus on it to your heart’s content.

Success is a journey – not a race. Prepare well, retain good practices, and
make a habit of effective strategies:

1\. Do not be content to be average. Mediocrity breeds boredom, poor
opportunity, and an unsatisfactory lifestyle. Instead, decide to excel in
everything you do, and be distinctive, if not unique, in your approach.

2\. Take well-analyzed risks, particularly when there is everything to gain
and little to lose. Do not be afraid of rejection when you have competently
and ethically tried to succeed.

3\. Be skilled in political strategy. Interpersonal, leadership, and
motivational skills are all important for success, but few consider political
strategy. In my mind, there is organizational politics in any group with more
than three people.

